# Java my Halfie's Neuter Day :)



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Java, one of my 2 halfie boys (half wild, half domestic) is being neutered today. He's starting to huff and puff through the bars and rub rub rub on things. But even at his puffiest, he still licks my hands LOLOL. The boys need to be neutered because dealing with their wildie instincts and hormonal surges is not fair to them.

Both of the boys, nicknamed the Behemoths are large for their age (under 5 months), and Java last week weighed 545 grams. Marsky will be neutered next month, once his brother is calm and sweet again, and he can support the slightly smaller and more timid boy. Java is alone today, as Marsky is a bit worried around Java's moods lately.

Together...Marsky on left, Java on right...Marsky is puffy because Java is. :










Marsky my sweetie, is starting to lick now too 









And Java-Monster looks mean here but was just about to lick my hands in this shot ;D


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

How do they get along with your other Rats? do the others see them as a slightly different version of what they are?
Their ears are different and their fur has a greasy look to it.
It would be interesting if you could someday post a video of them, I'd like to watch them moving around.
They look super intelligent and great company.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

It looks to me like their coats are shiny, not greasy - likely due to great nutrition! They are both such a beautiful color! I bet they will feel a lot better after their neuters!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Definitely not greasy, but boy coats that's for sure. Java and I are home and he did very well. He was also very glad to see me 

Once they are neutered I have a pair of girls I am going to try intro's with. The 2 girls are brats and bossy, and only 1 is spayed at this time.

The original group of Wildlings grew up with domestics, but when 4 girls were returned to me at a year old from an adopter, I found out that my Wildlings could and would bite. My little crew of 3 I kept from 5 weeks of age (1 girl, 2 neutered boys) lived with 2 neutered boys and their own mom. When I introduced the 4 more unsocialized girls, they were fine with the domestics for a few weeks then I came home to the mother having been bitten over and over badly, so I had to remove her. The 2 domestic boys lasted longer but they were unhappy with these new Mean Girls and I took them out and gave them a nice calm regular family instead.

Their ears are never relaxed, they twitch like a wild deers and they are usually on the alert when they are awake. These rats startle incredibly easily, and can do some amazing physical feats without thinking. And these are the socialized ones. *giggle*


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hehe but they sound so wonderful, I bet they are so much fun!  Are their coats as richly colored in person? 

Are you going to keep all the wildlings?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

ema-leigh said:


> Hehe but they sound so wonderful, I bet they are so much fun!  Are their coats as richly colored in person?
> 
> Are you going to keep all the wildlings?


I managed to find 2 awesome homes for most of them, but some will stay


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Their coats look so long. They're very handsome boys.


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

Glad to hear that Java came through his neuter in good form! And how is he today?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

He was uncomfortable last night, so I force-medicated him with a big dose of metacam, and he was sleeping in his sputnik.

A little less poof today


















and no more "stink-eye" from Java


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

ema-leigh said:


> Hehe but they sound so wonderful, I bet they are so much fun!  Are their coats as richly colored in person?


Ooops missed this. They are gorgeous in the light..Java has a bit more colour in his coat than Marsky. 

As you can see they were both very big and chunky boys...they got their nickname early  They were 20 days in these pics. 

Java









Marsky


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm glad to hear Java's surgery went well, hope he has a speedy recovery!! I'm really interested to see how their temperaments change. 

Their coats are gorgeous, I've never had the privilege of owning an Agouti. And awweee, they were pretty big for just 20 days old! So cute!!


----------

